

Google Inactive Account Manager - ern
https://www.google.com/settings/account/inactive

======
ern
This was brought to my attention in a comment by ToastyMallows:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6472243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6472243)

It's a Google Account settings page that allows you to decide what happens
with your Google Account data, and to notify others if you haven't used their
account for a specified amount of time (presumably you've died).

